# Please critique my jumps (some flatwork too).



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Afeter a few months I find myself in a situation where I'll be jumping again. Both I and the horses have been jumping quite a lot before but here are some pictures for you to critique. Since I'll be having a show in a few weeks I would really like to know what I should work whith in the few trainings I have before it. You can be as harsh as needed.
I have had no coach so self taught. Although I took 2 lessons last week and got some really good feedback so in general i know what my biggest problems are but I wouls like to get as many suggestions as possible.




























I got her too colse for this one


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't believe you taught yourself. You look really good. A few minor things I noticed is you are kind of hand heavy. In some of the pictures it looks like you are keeping too much weight in your hands. Kind of like you are using the reins for balance. Try relaxing your arm muscles a little.

Another thing is your feet, some photos the look good like the first picture. In the third picture it looks like you are resting on the side of your foot. Keep the iron on the ball of your foot, and really try and sink more weight into your heals. Bring your lower leg back just a little, on the flat.

And this is really just my preference, but I think you should put your stirrups up a hole. They aren't bad now, I just like shorter stirrups.

Good luck in the show!


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

i'm not real good at critiquing (still learning to much myself), but i did want to say that for being self taught you do an awesome job of not really over-jumping! Your center of gravity mostly looks centered right over the saddle.
I also love the jump in the second picture. what a good way to make an oxer. 
what kind of horse is your mare?


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you. I will concider all the suggestions. 
I have to mention that when i started I had a coach to teach me basics but jumping I have almost always done alone (I have taken some courses and training camps).
My hands are my weakest point. That I was told last week too so I will defenilty work whith this a lot! 



> And this is really just my preference, but I think you should put your stirrups up a hole. They aren't bad now, I just like shorter stirrups.


I have never thought about it. I like riding whith longer stirrups. But it's somthing I will try next time 



> what kind of horse is your mare?


What exactly do You mean? Since I posted pictures of 4 different horses  
But the mare I'm showing (pictures 1 and 4) is corssbreed (tori-thoroughbred X holstein).


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I didn't take a good look at the pictures because I'm not the most reputable source of information. I'm still learning. Congrats on teaching yourself, you look really great! However, it seems like you look different in every picture. I'm not sure what to take from that, but your position changes slightly in every one. You're very consistent on flat work though.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe the difference is because the horses are different and the pictuers are taken in different times (development in 7 months, 3 picture is the oldest).
But thank you!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Maybe the difference is because the horses are different and the pictuers are taken in different times (development in 7 months, 3 picture is the oldest).
> But thank you!


Ah. That would make sense. You're welcome. You deserve it!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just remember on the flat to keep your contact on your outside rein. It is more important than the inside one


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! You look quite good for having no trainer!!! My only suggestion would be to stretch your heel down a smidge.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I actually think you have a good hand o/f. You can see it changes with the different horses you ride. However it's your base that bothers me. I'd want to see your weight sunk into your heels and your butt getting a little less air. The third pic is probably the best (though it appears you're looking down). All in all for someone who doesn't get regular coaching, you're pretty well off.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

look at your flat pic you should have a strait line frome your sholder to your hip to your heal. bring your leg back just a bit and it will make a huge diffrence for all your riding.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would agree with MudPaint, I really am impresses with your hand and your upperbody (you look up when you're going over a fence! Yaya!) but your base of support worries me. It is really apparent in the first picture. You look loose throughout your leg and you a too far out of the saddle (although still nicely centered). If you can bring more weight down through your leg and make your core stronger, you'll be great competition at that up-and-coming show!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you all!
That will be a lot of work for me but I hope I can do it.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

So after thinking all this thorugh here I decided that I have reached the point where I can't do it alone anymore. 
Starting today I am training under a coach and I think this was really good idea. I talked to her about my biggest problems that have been ponited out here and she said that after some time I could manage to get myself better. 
So i had my first lesson today and the differnece in the beginning and at the end of the lesson was amazing! When getting my heals dow correctly made me sit more centered and deeper in the saddle. 
So I'm so grateful to you all and I hope that our jumping lesson tomorrow goes as good as this one did.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

wonderfull keep us up dated. have a great time.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

shorten your stirrups and give more release. If you have trouble giving release, in the beginning try holding on to some mane so you're not in the horse's mouth over the jump. Very pretty horses


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Eyes up, heels down, elbows in. That's all I got. You look great


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Artemis said:


> So after thinking all this thorugh here I decided that I have reached the point where I can't do it alone anymore.
> Starting today I am training under a coach and I think this was really good idea. I talked to her about my biggest problems that have been ponited out here and she said that after some time I could manage to get myself better.
> So i had my first lesson today and the differnece in the beginning and at the end of the lesson was amazing! When getting my heals dow correctly made me sit more centered and deeper in the saddle.
> So I'm so grateful to you all and I hope that our jumping lesson tomorrow goes as good as this one did.


Awesome!!! Sometimes you just need a nudge in the right direction for it all to fall into place. Glad you found a trainer that works so easily.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Well it has been some months now and I would like some more suggestions for both me and the horse. All your comments have been a great help but when working alone a lot it still goes a bit wrong from time to time. I take lessons from the instructor regularly since I have been moving up a bit and the height of jumps has risen a lot. 
So here are some new pictures of me and Grenada. We would both be glad if you could say waht you think of us.


----------



## Woodland Eventer (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, it's hard to tell how you're releasing in the first picture. But it looks like you're doing what I do. I have a bad habit of trying to hold my horse up and back over fences because he's so strong. I really like how solid your leg position is, seems to stay just about at the girth. I'd say get your weight in your heels a bit more and it wouldn't move back at all. I love how you're looking up and over his ears in both the pictures.

As for the horse, he also looks spectacular. I like how he's tucked his knees in the first of the over fences pictures, although they are a bit uneven. The last picture makes me think he may have gotten a bad spot upon looking at his back legs. Looks like a good ride, and a very scopey jumper. Needless to say, I'm envious.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks. 
Yes I am holding her (she's a mare ) back a bit cause she hadn't been jumping for 4 years and she put her head really down after jumps. My instructor suggested me to hold her a bit more over jumps and she has gone much better. I guess it's time to let her more loose again. 

One the second picture I measured the angle a bit wrong so I didn't get her straigth and she had to take that jump really deep and I really had to collect her. 
Thank you for pointing out my heels. That's somethign I haven't been working with much. And that's a mistake I am surely going to repair after looking closer myself. And now that I look I see my toes pointing out more than I would like to see.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Can I just say wow? Cause I had to go back and look at your original picks, the horse doesn't even look the same. Your lessons must be working.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

I hope they are working cause the horse seems so much better. Even on the pictures. =) 
But I am still having trouble with my 6 year old gelding. He is extremely stiff from the mouth. It usualy takes about 45 minutes hard work to get him lower his head and relax jsut a bit from his back. And his jsut taking out all my energy with this.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

with your flat work try to roll your shoulders back and sit up a bit more. dont lean forward and lift you chin up 
as for your jumping i can say to much as i am still learning myself. maybe sit down alittle bit more in the saddle over some. 
you guys look great love the horse!!!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Very good position is their is only ONE tiny thing I see. Your hands are at her shoulders.


----------

